# Monster prices



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

$850 at my local mathews dealer.


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Monster Prices*

ttt


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Monster Prices*

If I could find it cheaper out of state and have it sent I would be intrested also


----------



## thunderchicken2 (Aug 22, 2006)

bighoytman said:


> If I could find it cheaper out of state and have it sent I would be intrested also


Mathews dealers are not allowed to sell then ship bows...all bows bought from a dealer have to be picked up in person :thumb:

If you are looking to save some money (and don't care about a warranty) check out the classifieds here on AT :darkbeer:


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I have seen them for mid-800's. Personally, if you like the dealer and he does a good job setting them up and doing maintenance (i.e. strings, tuning etc) it is worth the extra 50 bucks. I had recent issues with a bow (one of the big 3) and not crazy about my local dealer, but he was the only way I could get warranty service. He did not charge me for labor either. I do not own a bow press so I need a good dealer...


----------



## athomPT (Dec 14, 2008)

I paid 779 which was in the mid range, but I paid more because the bow tech I trusted was well worth the extra $$$.


----------



## XFORCE-SS (Jan 18, 2009)

I paid 800 out the door here in Indiana... I am now looking to get the XLR8 too. Not sure what the price is on it yet.


----------



## AVENSTOKE (Dec 5, 2006)

$729.00


----------



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

*monster xlr8*

I just ordered the monster xlr8 from my mathews dealer and i paid $829 here in Western New York. now im just waiting for it to come in. im pumped


----------



## deerhunter11 (Aug 19, 2006)

in ks. its around 780pluss tax.


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

IN/KY $699.00 plus tax.


----------



## pabowhuntR (Mar 20, 2008)

My local shop wants $759


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

$849 for the monster here.


----------



## thender (Mar 8, 2006)

*Monster price*

I paid 750 with a black riser, real sharp looking. But most of all it feels good and shoots great.


----------



## APY (Apr 27, 2009)

I paid $779 from dealer in western PA


----------



## Mooseman21 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Monster*

I got mine for 750 on Ebay.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

730


----------



## jjcard41 (Mar 23, 2008)

*wi*

average price around here is $825


----------



## bustnbulls (Aug 1, 2005)

I have one, I will sell for $750


----------



## ARCHERYXPERT (Jan 29, 2004)

779 around here, but you should look on Classifieds here there seems to be a new one or two every day going up. Its making reconsider my thoughts of picking one up to tell you the truth.


----------

